

Ask HN: What are the best 3D Scanner and 3D printers out there? - mobl

Just curious as to see, what is the best value for the money?
======
joaosoares
Being in the process of assembling one, I believe the best and most cost-
effective printer (though not the simplest) is the one you build for yourself.
See the RepRap project and printer models at www.reprap.org. If you want a
ready-to-print model, I've heard many good things about Makerbot.

As far as scanners go, I do not have much experience. Most of the projects I
have seen are either way too expensive or lack in detail. There is a project
named FabScanner that looks promising, though
(<http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:14198>).

------
rameshkamaraju
[http://www.wired.com/design/2012/04/10-things-3d-printers-
ca...](http://www.wired.com/design/2012/04/10-things-3d-printers-can-do-
now/?pid=172&viewall=true). This link may be useful to you.

